# Breaking in a Brooks saddle the unofficial way



## jay clock (5 Feb 2018)

I have one I have had for ten years or more. Only used on my tourer (next trip is trans USA www.usacycle2018.com) and I did cheat when I broke it in. Will look that process up in a moment and post it here.

Anyway, looking for advice on how to apply Brooks Proofide, I came across a video suggesting soaking it in water! Have a look 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzKCA4H8b68


Happy cycling

Jay


----------



## jay clock (5 Feb 2018)

I found the method I used. Heating in oven was the way and horse saddle oil. I used Flexalan see here https://www.dropbox.com/s/0cldib05xw4fohy/brooks saddle.doc?dl=0


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2018)

Its your derriere that breaks in to the saddle, not t'other way around.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2018)

All i did was rub a bit of proofide into the saddle top and underneath, leave it for 10 minutes then buff the top of the saddle. worked a treat. Then again, my derrierre appreciated my brooks from day 1. I wouldn't bother with all that soaking, dipping parlaver . A couple of times a year i slap some proofide on it and buff it back up, the saddle not my derrierre that is.


----------



## Old jon (5 Feb 2018)

Sit on it and ride.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Feb 2018)

I have to say my brooks saddles, both b17 and team pro were comfy from the off. Maybe they simply don't suit some people hence these bizarre potions and spells people adopt


----------



## Alan O (5 Feb 2018)

From memory - with it upside down I sloshed a load of neatsfoot oil inside mine and rubbed it in as best I could, repeated that several times over the first couple of months I had it, and now I just apply a bit of dubbin or mink oil to top and bottom a couple of times a year.

That's a Swallow, which was actually pretty comfortable right from the start.


----------



## Ian H (5 Feb 2018)

Most ways of speeding up the breaking-in period of a leather saddle also hasten its demise.


----------



## gom (5 Feb 2018)

I’m sure Brooks are quite keen that you do *not* apply any exotic treatment on any form. A good soak in overnight rain has left more than one of mine in a sad state. 
Like others here, I’ve always found them fine from the off. However they all deform over time, and all to the same shape - no doubt the negative of my derrière, becoming more comfortable as they do.


----------



## gom (5 Feb 2018)

I’m of the opinion that each riders Brooks become a rider-specific shape, and a trained eye could identify a bike’s owner from saddle shape alone. 
Perhaps we should have a gallery?


----------



## kingrollo (5 Feb 2018)

I just rode mine - it was comfy from the off - my understanding the proof ride just waterproofs it.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2018)

Of course, you could just buy a saddle from this millennia that isn't a collectors item/status symbol/badge of honour* and just does the job without any of these strange and unusual requirements regardless of the current weather, phase of the moon or application of your preferred tipple.......

(* delete as appropriate)

Just sayin!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Of course, you could just buy a saddle from this millennia that isn't a collectors item/status symbol/badge of honour* and just does the job without any of these strange and unusual requirements regardless of the current weather, phase of the moon or application of your preferred tipple.......
> 
> (* delete as appropriate)
> 
> Just sayin!




How dare you.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2018)

You've either got a Brooks ar$e or you haven't.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Feb 2018)

Mine was comfortable from the outset. Never noticed any changes beyond. I did have to slacken off the tensioner bolt at first though, only a slither mind.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Of course, you could just buy a saddle from this millennia that isn't a collectors item/status symbol/badge of honour* and just does the job without any of these strange and unusual requirements regardless of the current weather, phase of the moon or application of your preferred tipple.......
> 
> (* delete as appropriate)
> 
> Just sayin!



Brooks are built from 100% recyclable (metal) and compostable (leather) materials. Ideal for the eco-friendly folk. No plastic or fake rubber compounds etc (unless you go for the vulcanised range)


----------



## jay clock (5 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Of course, you could just buy a saddle from this millennia that isn't a collectors item/status symbol/badge of honour* and just does the job without any of these strange and unusual requirements regardless of the current weather, phase of the moon or application of your preferred tipple.......
> 
> (* delete as appropriate)
> 
> Just sayin!


Don't worry, I also have several Charge Spoons!


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Feb 2018)

The more straightforward method is to ride your bike. 200 miles later, it will be comfy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2018)

CopperBrompton said:


> The more straightforward method is to ride your bike. 200 miles later, it will be comfy.


I gave one 500 miles and my posterior still hadn't moulded itself around the Brooks - it wasn't happening the other way round either. My conclusion was that I don't have a Brooks arse.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5141535, member: 9609"]2434 mile and as good as new, I think my last seat started to disintegrate after 2000 mile. I rubbed some G-Wax into it when I first got it last semptember and havnt bothered with it since. 

It seems to have more flex in the middle then when I first bought it, so should I thighten it up a touch or just leave well alone?
View attachment 394711
[/QUOTE]
You could give it half a turn just don't go winding the bolt up a bunch.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5141535, member: 9609"]2434 mile and as good as new, I think my last seat started to disintegrate after 2000 mile. I rubbed some G-Wax into it when I first got it last semptember and havnt bothered with it since.
View attachment 394711
[/QUOTE]
WOW! That's not lasting well, it looks about 70yrs old..... 

My £18 Spoon has done about 16k and 7yrs and is still going strong.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2018)

With my backside a real spoon would be more comfortable than a Charge Spoon.


----------



## kingrollo (6 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Of course, you could just buy a saddle from this millennia that isn't a collectors item/status symbol/badge of honour* and just does the job without any of these strange and unusual requirements regardless of the current weather, phase of the moon or application of your preferred tipple.......
> 
> (* delete as appropriate)
> 
> Just sayin!



Believe my great big brooks b17 on a CF road with deep section wheels isn't a status symbol. Its purely functional - I can't get comfy on anything else*

(*no I haven't tried them all - before anyone asks)


----------



## Amanda P (6 Feb 2018)

One approach that worked for me was to take the Brooks-equipped bike to Kenya for a fortnight on a cheap last-minute ticket.

We only did about 250 miles, but the combination of hot hot weather, my hot bottom riding it and a tropical rainstorm almost every night with the bike outside left it a bit odd-looking (I must have an asymmetric backside) but very comfy.


----------



## byegad (6 Feb 2018)

I had a B17 and found that after 1000 miles it was still an instrument of torture. However I did come up with a way to sort it. This is it.
1. Bury it in the garden.
2. Leave it for ten years.
3. Buy a Specialised Body Geometry saddle to use in the interim.
4. Forget where you buried the Brooks.

It worked so well I bought a Specialised for each of my bikes, but didn't bother with steps 1, 2, and 4.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2018)

Started off with a little(I mean very little) beef tallow rubbed in, as well as some beeswax, also done that with a cheap Chinese leather saddle from Amazon. It worked out quite well, but Brooks saddles don't need a lot of persuasion, in my case.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2018)

byegad said:


> I had a B17 and found that after 1000 miles it was still an instrument of torture. However I did come up with a way to sort it. This is it.
> 1. Bury it in the garden.
> 2. Leave it for ten years.
> 3. Buy a Specialised Body Geometry saddle to use in the interim.
> ...


Good vote for the Specialized saddles as well.


----------



## Banjo (6 Feb 2018)

My B17 standard was comfy straight out of the box just a bit slippery initially.Still is very comfortable and only ever gets a light proofide once a year or less.Never yet adjusted the tension bolt.

Only downside is it isnt so comfy on the drops but is great up on the hoods.


----------



## byegad (6 Feb 2018)

I'm sure some bottoms suit Brooks of whatever variety. But after suffering for 1000 miles of riding the B17, I put on the Specialised Body Geometry and was comfortable straight away, well OK I had to adjust it after my first ride, for rake, but I'd fiddled with rake, distance and the B17s tension for 1000 miles to no avail. 

I bought another six Specialised for my other uprights, all of them were brilliantly comfortable. Lady Byegad tried the female version on one bike and immediately bought another for her other bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Feb 2018)

I rode mine for 18 months. That worked.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> All i did was rub a bit of proofide into the saddle top *and underneath*, leave it for 10 minutes then buff the top of the saddle. worked a treat. Then again, my derrierre appreciated my brooks from day 1. I wouldn't bother with all that soaking, dipping parlaver . A couple of times a year i slap some proofide on it and buff it back up, the saddle not my derrierre that is.


How fast does the skin absorb it, out of interest?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> How fast does the skin absorb it, out of interest?




The underside absorbed it within 20 mins to be honest because it isn't treated with anything. It's just bare leather.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5142291, member: 9609"]this plastic specialised thing only lasted about 10k - its amazing how much damage can be done with a pair of...
View attachment 394776
[/QUOTE]
You are Buster Gonad aicmfp


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2018)

You have to ride it with a bare bottom for the first 2,000 miles to ensure it molds to your form.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Feb 2018)

gom said:


> I’m of the opinion that each riders Brooks become a rider-specific shape, and a trained eye could identify a bike’s owner from saddle shape alone.
> Perhaps we should have a gallery?



Perv!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2018)

50%, by the beam.


----------



## gom (7 Feb 2018)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Perv!


Wishful thinking.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2018)

Officer MacCruiskeen will be by later to take both your statements, do not leave the parish without informing the constables.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Third_Policeman
(In this book, you will find the explanation of the principles of atomic exchange between bicycle and rider, esp. the idea that the more you ride a bicycle, the more it and you share atoms until the person and bicycle become like one another. The book is hilarious, but the wikipedia article has a spoiler in it.)


----------



## buzzy-beans (7 Feb 2018)

Over many years I have grown to love my Brooks saddles but they all need care and regular attention so as to maintain the leather. I use a slightly wetted brush of leather dressing, paint it all over the surface, wait for it to soak in and then buff it up.

As a former horse owner, I have always used equine leather dressing for all of my leather products, it is quite amazing how long a single bottle lasts and in truth it is as cheap as chips! https://www.decathlon.co.uk/leather-oil-150-ml-id_8220538.html


----------



## andyt414 (9 Feb 2018)

Tried it, hated it and suffered all the way from LE to JOG. Sold it and bought a Selle Italia and have smiled ever since.....


----------

